# Ipb!!



## mandarm

Dear All,

I had a job offer from accrediated employer in NZ and applied for a WTR visa,my file has been transfered to IPB two days ago!!I have a start date with the employer which is the 10th june!!
does they take into account the start date?does anybody have any idea?

Thanks


----------



## Liam(at)Large

mandarm said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I had a job offer from accrediated employer in NZ and applied for a WTR visa,my file has been transfered to IPB two days ago!!I have a start date with the employer which is the 10th june!!
> does they take into account the start date?does anybody have any idea?
> 
> Thanks


I believe they try to accommodate peoples dates if possible, however, there are no guarantees and they will not cut corners in the process to meet your deadline. Given the current date and your expected start date, I would contact the employer and advise them of the situation. I read last year of IPB taking 3 years to make a decision on someone.


----------



## Liam(at)Large

A quick Google reveals posts on a couple of other forums indicating it seems to take (on average) 6 weeks to 3 months.


----------



## jsharbuck

Did your employer hire an immigration consultant? They were a real help. We ended up starting a week later but the employer understood


----------

